# Toshiba Tv



## jramir30 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am trying to fix my television. It is a 50 inch tv and it sounds like it turns on but the screen remains black and there is no sound either. What could it be?


----------



## unclesean74 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, I have a Toshiba, went to bed np, lighting hit a tree in back yard but have tv plugged into high dollar power surge protector,now it turns on but the green blinks, just a black screen and no sound, any thoughts??


----------



## markstrouse (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the same problem with my 50 inch. Did you ever resolve the problem?


----------



## gordonhaglh (Aug 13, 2013)

I Have a new 58L7300U and I need help setting my remote to dish.Also wantto hookup speakers for better sound


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This old post is closed.

Every one needs their own new post.

BG


----------

